# liverpool area ...



## garyinderry (Nov 8, 2012)

just moved to liverpool recently. does anyone fancy a game on sunday. the weather is supposed to be sunny.  let me know. dying for a game


----------



## fat-tiger (Nov 8, 2012)

have you joined a club yet gerry or got one in mind


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 8, 2012)

not yet. ive been very busy of late. only played allerton so far. i would like to play them all first before making my decision.


----------



## fat-tiger (Nov 8, 2012)

good for you, some great ones over on the wirral, would highly reccommend wallasey


----------



## Scouser (Nov 8, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			not yet. ive been very busy of late. only played allerton so far. i would like to play them all first before making my decision.
		
Click to expand...

#

There are a few of us from Lee Park on here the the others are knobs though


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 8, 2012)

Glad to hear you've moved across.

Can't do this sunday but wouldn't mind a links round midweek maybe in November? Let me know, caldy was worth a trip or southport somewhere?


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 8, 2012)

im only able to golf at the weekend due to work. id love a game at an english links.


----------



## Junior (Nov 9, 2012)

There's been quite a lot going on in the NW at the min (Royal Liverpool , Formby, Pleasington, and Caldy last weekend).  Unfortunately I cant play the next couple of weekends but should be good for a game after that Gary.   

There are quite a few members on here in the NW to get a game with and the Lee Park crew are always up for a game and good bit of banter aswell .... we can perhaps sort out a meet soon.  Just watch out for that Scouser though


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 9, 2012)

Garry, welcome to our great city, we have comps on of a Sunday but if you fancy playing along the coast give us a shout.

Whereabouts are you?


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 9, 2012)

i phoned lee park this morning about playing saturday morn. the starter told me to leave it until after 9.30 to which i replied, "im irish". im going to head up there around 11 if i can. 3 holes closed atm  


im beside princess park btw!


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 9, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			i phoned lee park this morning about playing saturday morn. the starter told me to leave it until after 9.30 to which i replied, "im irish". im going to head up there around 11 if i can. 3 holes closed atm  


im beside princess park btw!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, I've not been up there for a few weeks but I do know they're doing drainage work on a few holes.

I can't play tomorrow because I'm working but Liverbirdie and scouser usually play Saturday mornings though if you play with scouser you do so at your peril!


----------



## Birchy (Nov 9, 2012)

I would of come over for a knock but im all golfed up until christmas now. I was thinking maybe the north west crew should reconvene (is that a real word?) again sometime in February though if people are up for it


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 9, 2012)

Birchy said:



			I would of come over for a knock but im all golfed up until christmas now. I was thinking maybe the north west crew should reconvene (is that a real word?) again sometime in February though if people are up for it 

Click to expand...



Sounds good mate, just don't tell scouser!


----------



## Birchy (Nov 9, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Sounds good mate, just don't tell scouser!
		
Click to expand...

Ive put a few feelers out for early next year to see if theres any deals worth taking advantage of . I wont tell if you dont  Im suprised hes not already been in here to put you straight though! Thats 1 hour 7 mins since you laid the bait


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 9, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Ive put a few feelers out for early next year to see if theres any deals worth taking advantage of . I wont tell if you dont  Im suprised hes not already been in here to put you straight though! Thats 1 hour 7 mins since you laid the bait
		
Click to expand...

Haha I know he's usually on here like a whippet.

Southport and ainsdale looks a decent dea


----------



## Scouser (Nov 9, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Ive put a few feelers out for early next year to see if theres any deals worth taking advantage of . I wont tell if you dont  Im suprised hes not already been in here to put you straight though! Thats 1 hour 7 mins since you laid the bait
		
Click to expand...

NW Golfers I am a bit worried about Birch and Stu_C as I havent seen them post in the last day or 2 any one know if they are ok???? :smirk:


----------



## Scouser (Nov 9, 2012)

Its ok Stu_C Just txt me 

hahahaha sad man he lays the bait then like a big kid has to act on it before he wets himself


----------



## Birchy (Nov 9, 2012)

Scouser said:



			NW Golfers I am a bit worried about Birch and Stu_C as I havent seen them post in the last day or 2 any one know if they are ok???? :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Ahh there you are. I was getting worried


----------



## Scouser (Nov 9, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Ahh there you are. I was getting worried 

Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 9, 2012)

Ooh, southport and Ainsdale would be a goer for me. Only 30 minutes from me and a course I'd consider joining if the kids could find their own way back from school, the selfish little blighters.


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 9, 2012)

S&A is a great shout.
Not played there for a while,be good if this gets organised when I ain't in work.
In fact Birchy's idea for next Feb sounds good.
Any decent weather and I'll organise it.
West Lancs also a great course.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 9, 2012)

Maybe we should start a new thread so everybody can post their thoughts and ideas? I will do it now


----------



## Scouser (Nov 9, 2012)

Birchy the thread queen......


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 11, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			i phoned lee park this morning about playing saturday morn. the starter told me to leave it until after 9.30 to which i replied, "im irish". im going to head up there around 11 if i can. 3 holes closed atm  


im beside princess park btw!
		
Click to expand...

Hello Gary, finally made the plunge,eh?

Welcome to the 'pool, 2nd capital of Ireland. Glad you made a sensible decision and located yourself in the south of the city.

www.teetimes.co.uk and www.teeofftimes.co.uk are good sites for getting cheap rounds BTW. I didn't play today, and Sunday is our comp day, but I may be around next Saturday, if you fancy a knock at Lee park, but not in it's best state at the moment.

What criteria have you got for the course your looking for, green fees etc? 

Any other non-golf advice needed, PM me, if I can help. Where are you working?

LB


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 11, 2012)

got a game at lee park today. a committee member got me sorted with the half price two for one voucher even though they dont allow them at the weekend.

i got paired up with an senior called bill. gentleman and a well traveled golfer. really enjoyed the course. took me a while to get going. 14 out, 19 in. birdies at 11 and 16   really enjoyed the course and day. hopefuly joining soon.  

i should be good for a game next week LB! let me know if you are up for it!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 11, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			got a game at lee park today. a committee member got me sorted with the half price two for one voucher even though they dont allow them at the weekend.

i got paired up with an senior called bill. gentleman and a well traveled golfer. really enjoyed the course. took me a while to get going. 14 out, 19 in. birdies at 11 and 16   really enjoyed the course and day. hopefuly joining soon.  

i should be good for a game next week LB! let me know if you are up for it!
		
Click to expand...

Glad you got a game in, the course is a bog at the mo, and the greens are crap, compared to normal.

I've just remembered, I've got a black tie do next Friday (free ale) so wont be in any fit state, and I'm at the match in the afternoon, comp also on Sunday.

Scouser may be looking for a game next saturday though, as me and my mate normally play with him, but aren't available.

I've got a pairs match with StuC either the week after, or after that, but when available I'll give you a shout.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 11, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Scouser may be looking for a game next saturday though, as me and my mate normally play with him, but aren't available.

.
		
Click to expand...

I was working yesterday and the same next saturday  :angry:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 13, 2012)

Gary it looks like im free for a knock somewhere this Sunday if your looking for a game? Or anybody else if they fancy a knock too. My winter league game has fell through.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 14, 2012)

sunday looks good weatherwise so far. would you like me to come up to davyhulmepark? as long as i clear it with HID i should be good to go!


----------



## Birchy (Nov 14, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			sunday looks good weatherwise so far. would you like me to come up to davyhulmepark? as long as i clear it with HID i should be good to go!
		
Click to expand...

Well weve got fairway protection in place so drop in rough and all that rubbish so we could just meet at a course somewhere in middle if you want? Im sure there will be some decent deals on if we have a look


----------



## Birchy (Nov 14, 2012)

Leigh golf club is a course ive fancied playing before and a bit closer to you than Davyhulme so we could give there a try? They allow visitors on Sundays for Â£20.

No idea what the course is like but the website looks good


----------



## louise_a (Nov 14, 2012)

I would be up for a round on Sunday.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 14, 2012)

louise_a said:



			I would be up for a round on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Great Louise . Keep an eye on this thread to see what develops. Im just waiting for Gary to come back and let us know what he fancies/can do and we can go from there.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 14, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Leigh golf club is a course ive fancied playing before and a bit closer to you than Davyhulme so we could give there a try? They allow visitors on Sundays for Â£20.

No idea what the course is like but the website looks good 

Click to expand...

A half decent track, Birchy. I don't know how it is in the winter, but probably worth Â£20, as long as not on loads of temps.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 14, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			A half decent track, Birchy. I don't know how it is in the winter, but probably worth Â£20, as long as not on loads of temps.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, i thought i remember you saying it was half decent at Caldy. I will try and ring them or get one of us playing to ring them and check how the course is at the moment.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 14, 2012)

I'll give them a ring tomorrow if you like Birchy


----------



## Birchy (Nov 14, 2012)

louise_a said:



			I'll give them a ring tomorrow if you like Birchy
		
Click to expand...

That would be great if youve got time? . I cant use the phone at work without getting busted!

Hopefully Gary will be on later and we can sort out a time etc if he can make it as well.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 14, 2012)

im at work on my phone here! if you book a tee time il b there. always enjoy new courses and golf buds.  more than welcome louise


----------



## Scouser (Nov 14, 2012)

Birchy said:



			I cant use the phone at work without getting busted!

.
		
Click to expand...

But yet they let you make copious amounts of cr@p posts


----------



## Birchy (Nov 14, 2012)

Scouser said:



			But yet they let you make copious amounts of cr@p posts 

Click to expand...

What they dont know will never hurt them


----------



## Birchy (Nov 14, 2012)

I was thinking about 10am tee off guys, what do you think?


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 14, 2012)

yeah that suits me grand.  had a duke at the website. looks a good wee course.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 14, 2012)

fine with me as its just down the road, what about Gary? there are a few times available at the moment between 10 and 11.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 14, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			yeah that suits me grand.  had a duke at the website. looks a good wee course.
		
Click to expand...




louise_a said:



			fine with me as its just down the road, what about Gary? there are a few times available at the moment between 10 and 11.
		
Click to expand...

Both posted exact same minute! Whats the odds on that?


----------



## louise_a (Nov 14, 2012)

oops crossed post, if I get a positive reaction about the course I will book the first available after 10, is it just the 3 of us?


----------



## Birchy (Nov 14, 2012)

louise_a said:



			oops crossed post, if I get a positive reaction about the course I will book the first available after 10, is it just the 3 of us?
		
Click to expand...

Thats fine with me . I think so unless anybody else jumps on here before you ring up.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 14, 2012)

looking forward to this now. 

looking at the hole descriptions, this is a thinkers course.  i think i will bring a good supply of balls


----------



## louise_a (Nov 15, 2012)

Just rung Leigh, although they are still on the greens they are playing off mats on the fairway or you can place in the 2nd cut.

I haven't booked, What do you think?


----------



## Birchy (Nov 15, 2012)

louise_a said:



			Just rung Leigh, although they are still on the greens they are playing off mats on the fairway or you can place in the 2nd cut.

I haven't booked, What do you think?
		
Click to expand...

Thats a pain in the backside, they have that at ours. I reckon we look elsewhere.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 15, 2012)

I am havin a browse around.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 15, 2012)

there are a couple around the m6/m62 junction Poulton Park and Birchwood, dont know anything about them though, both are relativedly new courses (1970s)


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 15, 2012)

never used the mats before. domt like that idea tbh! they bring them out at my brothers club and he puts away the clubs 4 the year!


----------



## Birchy (Nov 15, 2012)

It depends how far we all wanna travel as to somehwere else. I think Poulton park and Birchwood have their comps on Sundays iirc.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 15, 2012)

it is possible we could struggle to get a 10am tee off.  im not sure what its like here in england but sunday morn is always pretty full up to around 11.30-12 if we dont book early. 

im happy to play anywhere as long as its handy to the motorway really

i see poulton is only a 9 hole. not too fussed on that. id imagine it would be very busy on a sunday. birchwood looks grand and its 18 holes


----------



## louise_a (Nov 15, 2012)

tried ringing birchwood, and couldnt get an answer, I am off out now, I will keep looking when I get back if no one has come up with anything in the meantime.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 15, 2012)

Where abouts exactly are you coming from Gary? Just so i can rule out any that may be too far.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 15, 2012)

l8 in liverpool. princess park


----------



## Birchy (Nov 15, 2012)

Courses i know of off top of my head handy for motorway are

High legh
Dunham forest
Withington

I dont think any of them have comps on sundays either iirc. Will have to try and check availability if these look any good to you guys.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 15, 2012)

high leigh and dunham are slightly closer to me. high leigh looks nice and it has tee times are far as i can see.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 15, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			high leigh and dunham are slightly closer to me. high leigh looks nice and it has tee times are far as i can see.
		
Click to expand...

Im up for either of them if we can get on and they dont use fairway mats . Dunham forest is apparantley the better course but no idea on price for that one as their website says POA. Ive emailed both about fairway mats and i might be able to ring them both later on if i can get out of work in time . I can do a bit later tee time wise if we need to, between 10 and 11 is ideal for me though .


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 15, 2012)

im good for that! let me know wen you find out.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 15, 2012)

High Legh is booked! 10.39, no mats, summer greens, Â£25 each. Hope thats OK.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 15, 2012)

perfect! see you then!


----------



## Birchy (Nov 15, 2012)

Bang on . Cheers Louise, looking forward to it.


----------

